# Battery specs for a B414



## Goober1979 (Dec 1, 2010)

I'm need a new battery for the B414. What would be optimal as far as CA, CCA, etc?


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

When they were built , CA or CCA were not mentioned as part of battery specs ?????

Suggest you measure battery box and make a note of terminal layout , then talk to battery supplier to find largest capacity battery that will fit !!


----------

